# 2012 level of immigration to Canada expected not to rise



## Nalliah_Thayabharan

People visiting Canada on visitor visa are not eligible for any social or health care benefits in Canada. Visitors always had to get health insurance before they could get the visitor visa and it's sponsor's responsibility to take care of the visitors. Since the visitors are not eligible for any benefits there won't be any burden on the government medical care or social assistance. 
2012 will be 200 years since the War of 1812. The Canadians look very closely at the events from which evolved this country we now called Canada. Canada is a sparsely populated huge country and the costs to maintain our infrastructure is enormous. The best way to lower our tax burden and maintain our standard of living is to drastically increase immigration. If Canada abolishes the Immigration completely, then we will not have adequate tax payers to pay taxes to support our elderly and those on social assistance. 
Conservatives have preached and berated the Liberals on family values. The Conservative mantra "families that pray together stay together" will seem a contradiction if the sponsorship of parents is not allowed. Conservatives want foreign workers to come to Canada and pay taxes to supporting our old age pension, health care, and social assistance programs, but conservatives don't want the foreign workers to live in Canada permanently. 
Education and skill training of those immigrants from poor countries were paid by those poor countries. Those poor countries also pay the health care for the aging parents of the immigrants. In the mean time Canada takes advantage of the immigrants' education, skills, experiences and taxes. Those visiting parents on Super Visa will need to travel back and forth maintaining a home here and in their country, making it difficult for the aging parents to feel at home in either place. This is also a challenge at any age and surely not easier the older aging parents. The ultimate outcome of the visitor visa is likely that the parents will end up alone back in their countries. 
But this tide will turn soon. China, India and Brazil will discuss this same immigration concerns by 2040. Aging Canadians will join the crowd waiting in line for parental immigration to China, India and Brazil in few decades. In few decades Chinese, Indian or Brazil government may think that aging Canadians will be burden on their system and they should only accept young Canadian workers on temporary work visa so that foreign workers pay taxes to support their own elderly and their citizens who need social security. 
- Nalliah Thayabharan


----------



## kay2

Hell no. Canada does not need to drastically increase immigration. Canada has been able to maintain infrastrucure for the past 70 years without the heavy immigration. Why all of a sudden do we need more immigrants. As for any burden, the aging will not be a burden because their population is small. Canada is right for what it's doing. Less immigration means less changes to our culture.


----------

